# Celts



## D. Paul (Dec 2, 2004)

Gentlemen (and ladies, of course), a friend of mine has started a ministry in what is to be known as "The Emergent Church". That will be another topic. 

For now, the topic is this book he makes available on his website:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0060013249/davidfinchonl-20

Now, knowing nothing about the book or the author but knowing a little about the Celts of yore (what a word) this would not seem to be good Christian literature, would it? The Celts had some rather bizarre practices. What would YOU think?

*What is the connection and influence of the Celts in Christianity? Is it valid?*

[Edited on 6-12-2004 by D. Paul]


----------



## turmeric (Dec 3, 2004)

St. Columba & St. Patrick were good guys! Somebody had to bring the Gospel to us while we were still burning wicker-men & painting ourselves blue! I wouldn't call this cultic - just do what my Dispensational mom used to say -eat the meat & spit out the bones!


----------

